# Lilah 3/2005 - 10/3/2016



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My angel has gone back to heaven. The sweetest soul, the kindest, most gentle little girl. My heart is aching.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So sorry. Thanks for the reminder to enjoy the time given while you have it.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

What a beautiful, regal lady.
I'm so very sorry.
Run Free Lilah!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry to read this .. Run Free Lilah, you were well loved


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

She was beautiful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My girl crossed the bridge today. They are NEVER with us long enough. She was beautiful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Its heartbreaking.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

4goldengirls said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. My girl crossed the bridge today. They are NEVER with us long enough. She was beautiful.


I am so terribly sorry. There seem to be so many lately.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your girl. Your angels will be watching over you from the other side. Wish they are all still with us. Hugs.

Run free sweet girl, run fast and strong, time will come for all of us to be together again.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lilah


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry....hugs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Lilah, she was such a beautiful girl. 
It wasn't that long ago you lost Robbie, I can't even begin to imagine your pain and loss. 
I hope you find some comfort in knowing they are together again. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Two within a year is just so unfair. My heart aches for you. RIP sweet Lilah.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilah*

I am so very sorry about sweet Lilah. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

RIP Lilah...


----------



## MomtoChula (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How truly lucky we are to have shared our lives with them.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Lilah. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It is so hard for non-dog lovers to understand the pain we feel when we lose one of our precious dogs.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

mylissyk said:


> My angel has gone back to heaven. The sweetest soul, the kindest, most gentle little girl. My heart is aching.


I'm so very sorry to read about your Lilah. She was very fortunate to be your girl. I wish they could be here longer it's so hard. My thoughts and prayers for comfort are with you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Lilah.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I do not think I saw this earlier. I am so sorry. Hugs!


----------

